# Simcity 3000 - Updown Town



## HansZimmer

This piece, which has been posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed for the the videogame "Simcity 3000" by Jerry Martin.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Bulldog

This is the best music you've posted in weeks - congrats.


----------



## HansZimmer

Bulldog said:


> This is the best music you've posted in weeks - congrats.


You have to congrat with @hammeredklavier.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*2 + 1*5) / 3 = 2.67


----------

